# Idea?



## kris Schaumburg (Oct 21, 2004)

I seem to be hogging the board, but at least it gives you guys something to do in hte long winter. Besides, I have to ask ya'll because guys down here aren't that knowlegable of the white birds and they are pretty set in their ways (rags).
For migrators, I think some people leave the decoys out, and everyone seems to swear by big #'s. Bear with me here, why not make a cardoard stencil in the shape of a snow goose shell decoy(ie trace the deke and cut out around the profile) Then just spray paint a thousand or more of these onto the bare ground of a field. They would be there at least until it rained. Cheap and easy, and you would get multiple hunts. Might offend the farmer though, but he is going to plow the field anyway.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Well your thinking that is for sure , give it a go it might just work??? :beer: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've spent countless hours on decoys and I've come to the conclusion that your time is best spent building decoys that work and last for many seasons. You'll be glad you did, and I hate to say it but it doesn't come cheap. We've used a lot of homemades and they always have some sort of flaw. If you can build lifelike, no-shine decoys with some sort of movement you're in good shape. Don't cut any corners, as you'll wish you didn't a couple seasons later.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Not to mention the money you will be spending on the paint. Stick to decoys.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

As chris said dont cut any corners!! We tried making snow floaters acouple years back and all it ended up being was a waste of money and time. Buy stuff that will last. When you are dealing with high numbers of decoys it doesnt take long for 100-200 of the decoys to break and then you are down $300-400


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have learned it. I have bought 200 texas rags and some of them are ripping up, and I have some windsocks and those look better and they will last longer. I am going to be buying more windsocks this year because they last longer and they look better. I think windsocks are worth the money.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

If you guys choose to go with northwinds be sure and grommit them. We grommit all of ours except the used ones I bought that were already unsalvageable. When you have northwinds and high winds they will rip and then wont stay on the stake...grommits hold them together and make them turn easier if the wind switches.


----------

